# Vorbestellbar: PCGH-Premium-PC 3570K-Edition: Radeon HD 7850, 64-GB-SSD, 1.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Vorbestellbar: PCGH-Premium-PC 3570K-Edition: Radeon HD 7850, 64-GB-SSD, 1.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Vorbestellbar: PCGH-Premium-PC 3570K-Edition: Radeon HD 7850, 64-GB-SSD, 1.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige]


----------



## ReVan1199 (31. Mai 2012)

Eine SSD mit nur 64GB?
Da wird die C Platte aber sehr schnell voll sein.
Allein die Eigenen Dateien werden nach einer Gewissen Zeit riesig, ohne die Eigenen Dateien Auszulagern und die Auslagerungsdatei zu killen, wäre das bei mir bestimmt nach einem Tag voll


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (31. Mai 2012)

Wer speichert seine Sachen schon in den "Eigenen Dateien"?


----------



## ReVan1199 (31. Mai 2012)

Naja Musik,Dokumente,Bilder und nicht zu vergessen den Appdata Ordner, sind bei mir sehr groß. Ich habe für meine Eigenen Dateien extra eine Partition mit 200GB erstellt.^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (2. Juni 2012)

Ist ja nun nicht die Schwierigkeit bei den ganzen Ordnern den Pfad zu ändern. Dauert höchstens 5 Minuten für alle Ordner.


----------



## evolution (2. Juni 2012)

ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Naja Musik,Dokumente,Bilder und nicht zu vergessen den Appdata Ordner, sind bei mir sehr groß. Ich habe für meine Eigenen Dateien extra eine Partition mit 200GB erstellt.^^


 
Für Musik braucht man aber bei Gott keine SSD kaufen ;O


----------



## bootzeit (3. Juni 2012)

Mhhh... ich weiss ja nicht, das CPU/GPU Gespann scheint mir sehr unausgewogen . HD7870 bei dieser CPU ok... aber HD7850  ??


----------



## FreezerX (6. Juni 2012)

Das wichtigste für mich wäre zu wissen, welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist?
Ein Sapphire Modell scheint es aufgrund der Lautstärke doch nicht zu sein?


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich wäre zu wissen, welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist?
> Ein Sapphire Modell scheint es aufgrund der Lautstärke doch nicht zu sein?


 
Die Gehäuselüfter machen den Löwenanteil der Lautstärke aus, da kann die Grafikkarte so leise sein wie sie will ^^


----------



## FreezerX (6. Juni 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter machen den Löwenanteil der Lautstärke aus, da kann die Grafikkarte so leise sein wie sie will ^^


 
Gut möglich. 
Der obere 140mm Lüfter dreht mit 700rpm - 1500rpm.
Der hintere 120mm Lüfter dreht mit 1200rpm - 1600rpm. 

Letzterer Minimalwert (falls der gefahren wird) ist für mich viel zu hoch. 

Gehäuselüftung ist bei Hardware mit <200W Verbrauch erheblich überschätzt. Zwei Lüfter mit ~600rpm reichen leicht.
Aber laut Beschreibung sind ja 7V Adapter installiert oder werden mitgeliefert? D.h. die Gehäuselüfter dürften nicht so hoch drehen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Juni 2012)

FreezerX schrieb:


> Das wichtigste für mich wäre zu wissen, welche Grafikkarte verbaut ist?
> Ein Sapphire Modell scheint es aufgrund der Lautstärke doch nicht zu sein?


Also es wird diese Sapphire-Karte hier verbaut: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7850



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Gehäuselüfter machen den Löwenanteil der Lautstärke aus, da kann die Grafikkarte so leise sein wie sie will ^^


Ja das stimmt, die Gehäuselüfter sind die einzigen Komponenten im PC, die hörbar sind. Wenn das stört, kauft einfach 2 leise T.B. Silence von Enermax für 7,99 Euro das Stück dazu: 
Enermax T.B.Silence


----------



## oneofone (7. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wer speichert seine Sachen schon in den "Eigenen Dateien"?


Nicht wer, sondern was. Z.B.:
in ED: Sacred2, Skyrim, DA:O, DA2, ME2, ME3, X3, Witcher2, Risen1,
und lokale einstellungen/anwendungsdaten/: Divinity2, Risen2,

Leider werden einige dieser Saves ziemlich groß. Die sql-Saves von Drakensang sind z.B. zwischen 20 und 30 MB groß gewesen.
Da die drei wichtigsten Regeln für Office auch bei Spielen nützlich sind, sammeln sich manchmal so einige saves. Drakensang: ca 200 saves waren ca. 5 GB


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juni 2012)

Warum benennt ihr denn alle PC´s mit Nvidiakarten nach der Karte und bei PC´s mit AMD Karte alle nach der CPU?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (11. Juni 2012)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Warum benennt ihr denn alle PC´s mit Nvidiakarten nach der Karte und bei PC´s mit AMD Karte alle nach der CPU?


 
Das ist Zufall und ist auch nicht immer so...


----------



## steveO (13. November 2012)

schön... nur ati. no thx ^^


----------



## ct5010 (14. November 2012)

steveO schrieb:


> schön... nur ati. no thx ^^


----------

